# Mia & Remi! (First Rats!)



## elusive (Aug 16, 2010)

Yayyy I finally got them! 
I decided after seeing there personalities a little bit to call them Mia and Remi. They're just wee babies right now. :3

Mia:

























Remi:


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Adorable! I love both of their markings ;D. What gender are they?


----------



## elusive (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks! 
Both females.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

How old are those rats?


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

What kind of bedding is that?


----------



## elusive (Aug 16, 2010)

5 weeks, and it's aspen.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow 5 weeks lol babies
Did you get them from a breeder or a Petstore? they are cuties


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

What sweethearts! I love the photo of Mia sleeping


----------



## elusive (Aug 16, 2010)

From a breeder. 
And she's actually mink... the photos make her color funny.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Dies* SO ADORABBLEEE


----------

